# [OVH]GET A VPS SSD FOR LESS THAN A CUP OF COFFEE – FROM [US$2.50, A$3, €2] /month



## Luminosa (Apr 4, 2018)

*Cheap VPS SSD – 50% off OVH Virtual Private Server range in Sydney and Singapore Datacenters. Secure your cheap VPS before they sell out!*

50% off VPS SSD models on *the first 12-month* commitment period
Offer expires on the 30th April 2018 (or when stock is sold out)
Discount is applied at step 2 of the checkout process.
*Offer is available in OVH Sydney and Singapore datacenters only*
*APAC1 VPS Specifications ($5 now US$2.50 /month)*

1 vCores (at 3.5GHz
*1 GB RAM*
30 GB SSD
1 TB of traffic/quota @100Mbps (speed shaped to 10Mbps if quota is exceeded)
*APAC4 VPS Specifications ($40 now US$20 /month)*

4 vCores (at 3.5GHz)
8 GB RAM
80 GB SSD
*4 TB of traffic/quota @100Mbps* (speed shaped to 10Mbps if quota is exceeded)

*VPS SSD (APAC) range Specifications:*

up to *4 vCores* (at 3.5GHz)
up to *8 GB RAM*
up to *80 GB SSD*
up to 4 TB of traffic/quota @100Mbps (speed shaped to 10Mbps if quota is exceeded)
1 x IPv4 included (buy additional IPs for a small fee. Limited to 256 max.)
1 x IPv6 included (buy additional IPs for a small fee. No limit on IPv6)
Debian, Ubuntu, and all major distributions available
KVM (Qemu) – OpenStack infrastructure
Pre-installed CMS with Debian (Joomla, Drupal, Wordpress)

*The Benefits:*

All *OVH servers* are protected by *powerful anti-DDos* which absorbs attacks and ensures that your services are always available. (*13 Tbps Global network capacity*)

Powerful and simplified control panel
All inclusive-pricing and monthly automatic billing with no strings attached (no setup fees *nor lock-in contracts*)
*Your cheap VPS today!*


----------

